# CalSouth Return to Play Waiver



## Runaround (Jun 8, 2020)

Have you received the waiver for COVID-19 from CalSouth yet? What do you think? Are you signing?

https://calsouth.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/06/CSTF-RTP-Waiver-Participants-Final.pdf


----------



## Chalklines (Jun 8, 2020)

Runaround said:


> Have you received the waiver for COVID-19 from CalSouth yet? What do you think? Are you signing?
> 
> https://calsouth.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/06/CSTF-RTP-Waiver-Participants-Final.pdf


Seen it......Wonder if the clubs will have their own too?


----------



## timbuck (Jun 8, 2020)

I've signed worse documents to let my kid play sports


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jun 8, 2020)

Interesting, so this means if a parent doesn’t want to sign this waiver, the club cannot allow the kid to play?    I’m wondering if this creates a loophole for parents looking at pulling kids out of club soccer and asking for reimbursement


----------



## messy (Jun 8, 2020)

Runaround said:


> Have you received the waiver for COVID-19 from CalSouth yet? What do you think? Are you signing?
> 
> https://calsouth.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/06/CSTF-RTP-Waiver-Participants-Final.pdf


Who wouldn't? People who want to let their kid play soccer but want to reserve the right to sue Cal South for enabling that?


----------



## lafalafa (Jun 8, 2020)

No won't sign that without modifications.

Cal south basically just wants your $$ and takes no responsibility for anything.

You pay and follow  7 pages with of new stuff and it's up to you & your club to implement of all this new stuff. Don't ask Cal South to provide anything or help out.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 8, 2020)

My dd is almost 18.  I will sign and so shall she.  No one in OC under 24 has died from the virus flu. I will also add I won;t hold liable head injury or acl tear or death for that matter.  Let's play ball and let's get Surf Cup going.  I don't care anymore what bracket my kid is in.  You can put us in the "Least Best" bracket.  I smell the Ocean Breeze blowing through Oceanside.  Lets the games begin.  Let's all be safe too and wear our mask when in large crowds.  I have a friend who is in the works of a special mask for soccer players.  Logos and everything.


----------



## watfly (Jun 8, 2020)

I've seen a copy of the "MLS Elite Youth Development Waiver" and its a 3 page mini novel. In addition to communicable diseases you assume all risks and waive all potential claims related to concussions, sub-concussive blows, head injuries etc.

I have zero problem signing it.  If I had a youth sports business I'd request the same waivers. Individuals have to take responsibility for their own risks without always playing the victim and looking for someone to sue.


----------



## Woobie06 (Jun 8, 2020)

I personally don’t see anything wrong with it.  It’s your choice as parent/guardian to allow your kid, family, etc. to assume the risks.  It’s your choice.  Expecting an organization to provide you a safety net or assume responsibility/liability for your child for a $50 player registration card fee is naive.   Cal South can’t really control what the member clubs do-there’s no real oversight mechanism, they can’t control what families and parents do in their home, work, or on their own. They are providing a framework/governing body/organization for play just as before.  Clubs will have the same release and hold harmless language.  We are adding it at work to our employment contracts.  You can’t hold people/organizations responsible for things they don’t own, control or manage.  In the unlikely event your kid gets sick, the responsibility is squarely on you for letting them play, the parent/guardian.  That’s the risk you are taking by participating.  Same as assuming the risk of injury, getting other things that kids pass around, etc.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 8, 2020)

watfly said:


> I've seen a copy of the "MLS Elite Youth Development Waiver" and its a 3 page mini novel. In addition to communicable diseases you assume all risks and waive all potential claims related to concussions, sub-concussive blows, head injuries etc.
> 
> I have zero problem signing it.  If I had a youth sports business I'd request the same waivers. Individuals have to take responsibility for their own risks without always playing the victim and looking for someone to sue.


My dd is surfing again today and she has a way higher chance of a shark eating her leg or arm and die by bleeding to death, she could get hit by her board in the head and die.  She could get hit by another surfer by accident and die.  She could drown on a big day by being pulled down by her leash by a wave.  She could could get hit by a car walking to the beach.  She could get cancer.  I know one thing she won;t die of and i'm willing to bet my life savings, my properties, my assets and everything she won;t die of the flu virus.  Let's get the games begin.  These kids are getting very restless and that is not healthy.  Soccer for all!!!


----------



## happy9 (Jun 8, 2020)

You should see the YNT camp waiver - much scarier - parents sign it anyway because it's cool to be selected.  Let them play, take precautions, be adults, model good behavior to your kids.  Your choice - murica.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jun 8, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> No won't sign that without modifications.
> 
> Cal south basically just wants your $$ and takes no responsibility for anything.
> 
> You pay and follow  7 pages with of new stuff and it's up to you & your club to implement of all this new stuff. Don't ask Cal South to provide anything or help out.


So if you don’t get the modifications, your basically saying your child won’t play soccer?
Just curios.


----------



## lafalafa (Jun 8, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> So if you don’t get the modifications, your basically saying your child won’t play soccer?
> Just curios.


Nope by player has a current usclub card and registration for 20-21 so I don't need to deal with Cal South. 

Return to play and the other guidelines from them have been out for weeks & my club has there own other waviers I signed those with some strikeouts , no problems


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Jun 8, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Nope by player has a current usclub card and registration for 20-21 so I don't need to deal with Cal South.
> 
> Return to play and the other guidelines from them have been out for weeks & my club has there own other waviers I signed those with some strikeouts , no problems


I can guarantee you there will be a waiver if you want to play in the Surf Cup.  There will also be one if you want to play in ECNL showcase.  There is already one if you want to stay at the Disney Resort when it re-opens.

Best of luck to you if you think they will all accommodate you and your kid by allowing strikeouts in these waivers.


----------



## sothpaw (Jun 8, 2020)

messy said:


> Who wouldn't? People who want to let their kid play soccer but want to reserve the right to sue Cal South for enabling that?
> I just reviewed the waiver and there is no way it will hold up in court if someone gets ill.  I am an attorney and some of the language they have used and included is surprising given Cal South has attorney's who review things.  I would anticipate there will be another version coming out that is not as poorly written as the one being circulated.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jun 8, 2020)

And that’s the problem with the entitlement.  Parents who reserve the right to sue if their child gets covid.  If you truly believe that you should be able to put a lawsuit on calsouth for covid, I would never want you on my team.    Nobody can confirm  that your child would get covid.  Just simply don’t put your child on any type of sport or summer camp this year.


----------



## messy (Jun 8, 2020)

happy9 said:


> You should see the YNT camp waiver - much scarier - parents sign it anyway because it's cool to be selected.  Let them play, take precautions, be adults, model good behavior to your kids.  Your choice - murica.


I’m sure as avid soccer parents we all want to see the YNT camp waiver...with our kid’s name on it.


----------



## jpeter (Jun 8, 2020)

Not one I have to be concerned with but these waivers are getting thicker by the day. 

When you have to read through multiple pages of stuff, have all these things posted, checked, screened all the time it's like you need to have a onsite team of people now doing paperwork or something. 

Anyway, my player is old enough he takes a interest in what these say,  asks questions and doesn't necessarily have an opinion right away. Might talk to the coach or other players first.  Normally have to give him a few days but I don't sign anything without his  commitment and understanding.


----------



## espola (Jun 8, 2020)

Runaround said:


> Have you received the waiver for COVID-19 from CalSouth yet? What do you think? Are you signing?
> 
> https://calsouth.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/06/CSTF-RTP-Waiver-Participants-Final.pdf


Does this mean they have given up their co-insurance coverage?


----------



## Penalty Kicks Stink (Jun 8, 2020)

Waivers dont mean anything in CA anyway


----------



## lafalafa (Jun 8, 2020)

espola said:


> Does this mean they have given up their co-insurance coverage?


The way it's written makes one Wonder? would need further clarifications or other answers before I would proceed



Penalty Kicks Stink said:


> Waivers dont mean anything in CA anyway


In order to be a perfect member of a flock of sheep, one has to be, foremost, a sheep.

Albert Einstein


----------



## MWN (Jun 9, 2020)

@espola,

The waiver exists because of a virus that Cal South has no control over and does not have insurance coverage against.  I read it yesterday.  Its reasonable and necessary in our litigious society.  I can see it now, some grandma visits her grandchild's game, is infected with covid 19, dies, and the family sues the club, league, Cal South, the facility, snack bar operator, etc.


----------



## JumboJack (Jun 9, 2020)

All of these Covid waivers are silly if you ask me. There is no way in the world anyone could prove where they contract a virus. In this instance, if somebody is willing to take their kid to play soccer there is no way that is the only place they have been. Would they keep them whipped in bubble wrap to and from practice and never go ANYPLACE else?


----------



## espola (Jun 9, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> All of these Covid waivers are silly if you ask me. There is no way in the world anyone could prove where they contract a virus. In this instance, if somebody is willing to take their kid to play soccer there is no way that is the only place they have been. Would they keep them whipped in bubble wrap to and from practice and never go ANYPLACE else?


I think they are more worried about the cost of fighting lawsuits than the coast of losing.


----------



## jpeter (Jun 9, 2020)

espola said:


> I think they are more worried about the cost of fighting lawsuits than the coast of losing.


Grandma didn't sign the waiver and could just be a spectator of a friend and have no siblings involved so what happens @MWN  in that case?


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 9, 2020)

espola said:


> I think they are more worried about the cost of fighting lawsuits than the coast of losing.


Bingo


----------



## Dof3 (Jun 10, 2020)

jpeter said:


> Grandma didn't sign the waiver and could just be a spectator of a friend and have no siblings involved so what happens @MWN  in that case?


That would be the purpose of the indemnity.  Last sentence of Section 4.  If grandma is there to watch grandchild play, grandma would effectively be suing grandchild so long as Cal-South can show grandma's claim arises in connection with grandchild's participation.  Unless grandma can show she was there for some other reason, it would not be hard to connect grandma to grandchild's participation.


----------



## Mosafie (Jun 11, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> All of these Covid waivers are silly if you ask me. There is no way in the world anyone could prove where they contract a virus. In this instance, if somebody is willing to take their kid to play soccer there is no way that is the only place they have been. Would they keep them whipped in bubble wrap to and from practice and never go ANYPLACE else?


It doesn't matter where it came from. It matters if it spreads to other players on a team then those players spread it to others on the community. Same can be said about schools, churches, gyms, etc. 

Activities with increased respiration such exercise or singing have shown an increased rate of spread, specially without face coverings.

The largest Covid spread incident in Bergamo Italy was traced to a soccer match. Obviously a large professional match with thousands of spectators is different than youth soccer. However thousands died and it set a precedent.


----------



## Grace T. (Jun 11, 2020)

jpeter said:


> Grandma didn't sign the waiver and could just be a spectator of a friend and have no siblings involved so what happens @MWN  in that case?


  My suspicion is the waivers are more for the coaches and referees, which since they are being paid, and since they have an employment relationship if not directly with CalSouth then with an affiliated entity, pose a greater liability risk than the kids, who are largely resistant to the bug anyways. It would look funny to get one from the coaches and referees and not the players, and if something were to happen to a player the attorney would be accused of malpractice (because it's just easier to cover any base you can), so that's why everyone is being asked to sign it.


----------



## jpeter (Jun 11, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> My suspicion is the waivers are more for the coaches and referees, which since they are being paid, and since they have an employment relationship if not directly with CalSouth then with an affiliated entity, pose a greater liability risk than the kids, who are largely resistant to the bug anyways. It would look funny to get one from the coaches and referees and not the players, and if something were to happen to a player the attorney would be accused of malpractice (because it's just easier to cover any base you can), so that's why everyone is being asked to sign it.


Yeah makes me wonder if/when spectating is allowed everyone will need to get screened or some other liability notices will have to be posted at the entrances or something? 

There are potentials of spectators that don't have any child involved, friends, scouts, extended family, other kids, etc.  The days of just walking up or checking out play could be different going forward.

This gives me some concern since my player previously either trains at a college or interactions with athletes there.








						These are the schools reporting coronavirus cases within their athletic programs | CNN
					

The list of athletics programs in universities across the US reporting coronavirus cases is growing.




					www.cnn.com


----------

